# Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung



## RyzA (3. März 2020)

*Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Nabend!


Ich eröffne hier mal dieses spezielle Thema weil ich es für sehr wichtig erachte.

Medizinische Versorung - Apotheker und AErzte beklagen Medikamentenengpass

Medikamentenengpaesse: Gehen uns die Arzneimittel aus? | MDR.DE

Wegen Coronavirus: Drohen Medikamenten-Engpaesse?  | tagesschau.de


Es kann einfach nicht sein das man sich auf so wenige Länder wie China oder Indien verlässt, nur weil dort die Herstellung am Günstigsten ist.
Das sind lebenswichtige Medikamente auf die viele Menschen angewiesen sind.
Der Staat muß endlich etwas dagegen tun.

Ich muß auch diverse Medikamente *regelmäßig* nehmen. Andere Medikamente komme nicht in Frage.

Gestern war ein Gesundheitswissenschaftler bei "Hart aber fair" zu Gast und hat vorgeschlagen das der Staat eine Art "Depot" bzw "Reserve" anlegt mit den wichtigsten Medikamenten.
Das im Krisenfall die Zeit überbrückt werden kann. Wenn schon die Produktionen nicht wieder nach Deutschland geholt werden.


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Diese Geiz ist Geil Mentalität, gerade bei so wichtigen Sachen wie Medikamente ist echt unter aller Sau.
Alles wird dorthin ausgelagert, hier verschwinden Arbeitsplätze, China steigt zur Weltmacht auf und iwann bashen die uns weg, sei es mit Stopp von Lieferungen wichtiger Sachen oder auch militärisch (ok letzteres ist etwas weit hergeholt, aber dennoch, wo ist nur Made in Germany geblieben?)
Alles dreht sich nur noch ums Geld auf der Welt, Kapitalismus/Globalisierung hat halt auch sehr üble Nachteile.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Ähm ... es werden immer noch genug Medikamente in Deutschland produziert hier mal eine kleiner Link zur persönlichen Bildung! 

Medizinische Standorte in Deutschland


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ähm ... es werden immer noch genug Medikamente in Deutschland produziert hier mal eine kleiner Link zur persönlichen Bildung!
> 
> Medizinische Standorte in Deutschland


Und wie kommt es dann zu Lieferengpässen?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ähm ... es werden immer noch genug Medikamente in Deutschland produziert hier mal eine kleiner Link zur persönlichen Bildung!
> 
> Medizinische Standorte in Deutschland



Da ist nicht von Produktion, sondern von Forschung und Entwicklung die Rede. Soviel zur persönlichen Bildung. 





> Mehr als 17.000 ihrer Mitarbeiter sind in Deutschland für die Erforschung und Entwicklung von Arzneimitteln tätig


Um das zu konktetisieren: ich weiß nicht ob und wie viele Unternehmen in Deutschland Medikamente herstellen, falls überhaupt noch. HERSTELLEN, nicht entwickeln! Aber wenn man behauptet, dass "genug Medikamente in Deutschland produziert" werden und das mit einem Link untermauern will, sollte der Link das Behauptete auch belegen, meinst du nicht? Dein Link liefert Standorte von Unternehmen in der Pharmaindustrie. Aber welche Medikamente die herstellen, welchen prozentualen Anteil an lebensnotwendigen Medikamenten diese Unternehmen herstellen und wo sie das tun, geht nicht daraus hervor.

Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass unsere Industrie in riesigem Umfang vorgefertigte Produkte für ihre Produktion aus China und anderen Ländern benötigt. Kämen die Warenströme aus dem Ausland zum Erliegen, läge die Produktion hier mangels Material ganz schnell brach. Ob das in der Pharmaindustrie auch so ist, kann ich nicht persönlich bezeugen, habe aber vor wenigen Wochen in einer Zeitung etwas in dieser Richtung gelesen.

Ich will nicht zur Panikmache beitragen, das machen manche Medien schon mehr als ausreichend. Im Gegenteil finde ich, wir sollten diese Situation positiv wenden. Die EU-Länder sollten die aktuelle Situation zum Anlass nehmen, wieder eigene Produktionsbetriebe für lebensnotwendige Güter wie eben Medikamente aufzubauen. Das wird in einer globalisierten Welt nicht bezahlbar für jegliche Güter umsetzbar sein, aber das sollte uns nicht davon abhalten, wenigstens für das Allernotwendigste eigene Produktionsketten aufzubauen. Medikamente wären dafür doch ein guter Anfang.

Dass Leute wie RyzA, die auf bestimmte Medikamente angewiesen sind, vor einer Pandemie Angst haben, die sie früher oder später möglicherweise von ihrer Versorgung abschneidet, muss man doch verstehen. Wenn ich z. B. lese, dass Leute, die dringend auf Desinfektionsmittel angewiesen sind, keine mehr bekommen können, möchte ich diesen hamsternden Idioten links und rechts welche klatschen. DESINFEKTIONSMITTEL NÜTZEN NICHTS GEGEN VIREN! DAS IST DAS GLEICHE WIE BEI ANTIBIOTIKA! Meine Fresse, das ist wirklich nicht schwer zu merken! Ja, es gibt auch antiviral wirkende Desinfektionsmittel, aber z. B. Dialysepatienten brauchen ganz gewöhnliche Desinfektionsmittel für Ihre Einstiche. Was sollen die machen, wenn die Dialysekliniken keine mehr haben, sich mit Schnaps desinfizieren? 



RyzA schrieb:


> Und wie kommt es dann zu Lieferengpässen?


Ich glaube, manche dieser Meldungen könnten auch schlicht Übertreibungen und Effekthascherei mancher Medien sein. Die Bild"zeitung" ist bei sowas ja immer ganz vorne mit dabei. Aber nicht nur die - leider. Ich drücke dir und uns allen die Daumen, dass der schlimmste Fall nicht eintritt. Im günstigsten Fall ist die Epidemie in China schon wieder am Abflauen, dann geht das Virus wie damals Sars einmal über die Welt hinweg und läuft sich in den nächsten Wochen tot. Das hilft denen, die daran sterben, natürlich nicht das Geringste, aber in dem Fall wären die Auswirkungen nicht allzu gravierend. Nicht vergessen: Grippe fordert jedes Jahr mehrere hunderttausend Tote weltweit. Ich will die Toten durch Covid-19 nicht relativieren, jeder ist einer zu viel, aber das setzt die Auswirkungen durch Covid-19 schon in ein etwas anderes Licht, oder?

Wenn die Medien schon das Thema hypen, möchte ich hier einmal etwas Hoffnung machen. Sorry, ich bin zu faul, die Links zu folgenden Aussagen rauszusuchen.
1. Die Sterblichkeitsrate durch Covid-19 scheint abzunehmen.
2. Die Zahl der Neuinfizierten nimmt in China ab, die Zahl der Todesopfer ist rückläufig.
3. Es leben in China mehr als 1,4 MILLIARDEN Menschen, davon sind aktuell über 80000 Infiziert. Das sind weniger als 0,006%!
4. In Deutschland sind aktuell 188 Menschen infiziert. Bei rund 83 Millionen Einwohnern sind das etwas über 0,0002 %! 
5. 2017/2018 haben sich nachweislich über 333000 Menschen mit Grippe angesteckt - allein in Deutschland! Die Dunkelziffer liegt weit höher. Davon starben mehr als 1600 Menschen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das öffentliche Leben von dieser extrem schweren Grippewelle beeinträchtigt gewesen wäre.
6. Bei Kindern verläuft die Infektion mit sehr wenigen Ausnahmen harmlos.
7. Immer mehr Infizierte werden als geheilt aus der Quarantäne entlassen.
8. Das Leben endet generell tödlich.


----------



## slasher (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



> Gestern war ein Gesundheitswissenschaftler bei "Hart aber fair" zu Gast und hat vorgeschlagen das der Staat eine Art "Depot" bzw "Reserve" anlegt mit den wichtigsten Medikamenten.



Gibt es, allerdings soweit ich weiß nur bei der Bundeswehr. War selber schon in so einem Bunker beschäftigt, bzw. mußte von einer anderen Dienststelle dahin.

Davon abgesehen, habe ich selber bemerkt. Seit mehreren Monaten ist Ibuprofen von Dolormin nicht verfügbar, bzw. nur eingeschränkt. So gibt es dieses Medikament nicht in Tablettenform, sondern nur als Emulsion.
Grund die Werke in Indien kommen mit der Produktion nicht hinterher (angeblich).

Ziemlich fragwürdig, wenn alltägliche Medikamente monatelang nicht verfügbar sind. Und da ist noch nicht mal von seltenen die Sprache, wo es nur bestimmte Firmen und Standort gibt.
So sind z.b.  auch Medikamente auf Basis der Pankreasenzyme permanent schlecht zu bekommen und schlicht nicht lieferbar.
Viele Patienten die darauf angewiesen sind schauen oft in die Röhre.
Da diese Enzyme überwiegend aus der Pankreas von Schweinen gewonnen wird, sollte eigentlich genügend vorhanden sein, wenn man den "Verbrauch" und Vorrat an den Tieren überschaut.
Meiner Meinung künstlich reguliert und eingeschränkt.

Tragisch für alle die darauf angewiesen sind.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ich glaube, manche dieser Meldungen könnten auch schlicht Übertreibungen und Effekthascherei mancher Medien sein. Die Bild"zeitung" ist bei sowas ja immer ganz vorne mit dabei. Aber nicht nur die - leider. Ich drücke dir und uns allen die Daumen, dass der schlimmste Fall nicht eintritt. Im günstigsten Fall ist die Epidemie in China schon wieder am Abflauen, dann geht das Virus wie damals Sars einmal über die Welt hinweg und läuft sich in den nächsten Wochen tot. Das hilft denen, die daran sterben, natürlich nicht das Geringste, aber in dem Fall wären die Auswirkungen nicht allzu gravierend. Nicht vergessen: Grippe fordert jedes Jahr mehrere hunderttausend Tote weltweit. Ich will die Toten durch Covid-19 nicht relativieren, jeder ist einer zu viel, aber das setzt die Auswirkungen durch Covid-19 schon in ein etwas anderes Licht, oder?


Es gab ja auch schon vor Corona immer mal wieder Engpässe.
Und ich glaube das dass nicht nur Übertreibungen sind,  da es ja von allen Stellen so bestätigt wird.
Von Wissenschaftlern, Apothekern, Ärzten und Politikern z.B.
Ich kenne auch welche bei denen ihr Medikament nicht verfügbar war.


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich die Lieferengpässe bereits seit Ende 2019 bestätigen. Ich benötige ebenfalls regelmäßig ein Medikament und habe jetzt mangels Verfügbarkeit, schon vier(!) andere Hersteller durch. Sogar die von meiner Krankenkasse sonst nicht bezahlte Arznei wird mittlerweile ohne Klagen (da deutlich teurer) ohne höherern Eigenanteil übernommen.
Ein hausgemachtes Problem, da mir mein Apotheker versicherte, das diese Schwierigkeiten im Ausland nicht auftreten würden.
Geiz ist gar nicht geil 
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Ohne meine Medikamente wäre ich jedenfalls schon unter der Erde. 
Psyche/Nerven - , Schilddrüse, Bluthochdruck - , Cholesterinsenker.

Und gerade Antibiotika retten viele Leben. Ohne die wären viele Krankheitsverläufe tödlich.
Die sind unverzichtbar.

Wir haben immer noch eines der besten Gesundheitssysteme der Welt. Aber auch hier ist nicht alles perfekt.
Die Politik muß sich darum kümmern.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Ich bin auch auf Blutdrucksenker angewiesen, leider.


----------



## taks (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



slasher schrieb:


> Grund die Werke in Indien kommen mit der Produktion nicht hinterher (angeblich).



Soweit ich das letztens gelesen habe ist nicht das hinterherkommen das Problem sondern, dass die produzierten Medikamente verunreinigt sind und/oder nicht den Vorgaben entsprechen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Die Politik muß sich darum kümmern.


Sag das mal Herrn Span.
Die Politik kümmert sich immer erst, wenn das Wasser Oberkante Unterlippe steht.
Auch die Pflege kämpft mit den gleichen Problemen.

Einen Zuschuß zur Pflegestufe bekommst Du erst, wenn Du z.B. nicht mehr alleine 3km mit dem Rollator zum Einkaufen *laufen *kannst.

Aber mal die Pflege- und Krankenversicherung um 5 Punkte rauf und alles kostenlos für die Patienten machen geht in die Politikerhirne nicht rein.
Dann müßten ja auch die Arbeitgeber was zahlen ... .
Und die Bürokratie wäre extrem verringert.

Ich hab meinen beiden Eltern mit OSHB gepflegt - da gehen einem  die Augen auf!
OSHB = Oberschenkelhalsbruch.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Einen Zuschuß zur Pflegestufe bekommst Du erst, wenn Du z.B. nicht mehr alleine 3km mit dem Rollator zum Einkaufen *laufen *kannst.


Genauso ist es bei Brillen. Erst wenn man fast blind ist bekommt man dafür Zuschüsse.


----------



## Research (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Und dabei haben wir mit die höchsten Beiträge, weltweit.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Da ist nicht von Produktion, sondern von Forschung und Entwicklung die Rede. Soviel zur persönlichen Bildung.



Aha ... richtig Legenden lesen ist nicht dein Ding oder was? Das graue Kästchen in dem Produktion steht ist dir wohl nicht auffällig genug?!  

Dann fang ich mal an:

Firma Baxter (Bilefeld) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma GlaxoSmithKline (Marburg) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Roche (Grenzach-Wylen) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Novartis Pharma (Wehr) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Takeda (Singen) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Bayer (Bitterfeld - Wolfen) -  Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Merk (Darmstadt) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Roche (Mannheim) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Daiichi Sankyo (Pfaffenhofen) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Boehringer Ingelheim (Biberach an der Riß) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Bayer (Weimar) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Natterman (Köln) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Grünenthal (Aachen) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Bayer (Bergkamen) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Baxter (Halle in Westfalen) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma Berlin Chemie (Berlin) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln
Firma MSD (Burg) - Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln (in Bau)

Die ganzen Standorte die Wirkstoffe zur Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln herstellen kannst du dir dann alleine raussuchen!


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

@THC: Und warum gibt es hier dann Engpässe?
Stellen die andere oder teurere Medikamente her?
Sind die nicht in Rabattverträgen der Krankenkassen?
Oder woran liegt das?


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Für den Export?


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Das ist aber Paradox. Hier fehlen Medikamente und die exportieren ihre dann?
Dann sind wohl andere dafür bereit mehr zu zahlen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist aber Paradox. Hier fehlen Medikamente und die exportieren ihre dann?
> Dann sind wohl andere dafür bereit mehr zu zahlen...


Das heißt in Köln Klüngel ... .
In Italien Mafia oder Cosa Nostra.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Also ich bemerke von Lieferengpässen nichts. Die Arzneien die ich regelmäßig nehmen muss (Antidepressiva) sind wenn in der Apotheke nicht vorrätig spätestens am nächsten Tag da und irgendwie sind die Regale in den Apotheken auch nie leer.


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also ich bemerke von Lieferengpässen nichts. Die Arzneien die ich regelmäßig nehmen muss (Antidepressiva) sind wenn in der Apotheke nicht vorrätig spätestens am nächsten Tag da und irgendwie sind die Regale in den Apotheken auch nie leer.



Sei froh, das es bei Dir so funktioniert.
Bei dem Wirkstoff Candesartan (nur eines von vielen Beispielen) verhält es sich leider anders.
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wirkstoff Candesartan (nur eines von vielen Beispielen) verhält es sich leider anders.
> Gruß T.


Ich nehme den Blutdrucksenker. Aber in meiner Apotheke hatte ich bisher Glück.


----------



## AlphaMale (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Als jemand, der viele Jahre mal im Pharmagroßhandel gearbeitet hat, wundert es mich (leider) nicht. Es ist erstaunlich, wieviele Medikamente zeitweise nicht verfügbar sind. Hat sicherlich mit dem Auslagern bzw. dem billigen Einkaufen von Ingredenzien im Ausland (Indien,China etc.) zu tun. Da fallen teilweise ganze Lieferketten zusammen, weil viele ausländische Hersteller von Substanzen teilweise die Lieferung wie auf dem "Basar" feilbieten. Alternativen gibt es für viele nicht. Da hat man sich schön abhängig gemacht. Meine Partnerin ist Ärztin (Internistin) in eigener (Gemeinschafts)-praxis.  Seit 1 1/2 - 2 Jahren ist es teilweise für viele chronisch Kranke echt schwierig geworden. Wochenlange Wartezeiten (der Hersteller liefert nach Bestelleingang aus)...ist dieser Pool aufgebraucht, heisst es wieder warten.

Um bei dem obigen Medikament von Antidepressiva zu bleiben,  Produkte wie zb Mirtazepin hat viele Generika Hersteller, der Markt durch viele Produzenten allzeit gut erreichbar, weil besonders lukrativ, bei anderen sieht es dann ganz anders aus. Leider..

Das ist leider "hinter den Kulissen" noch bedenklicher, als es den meisten Leuten bewusst ist. Dieses kranke System dahinter, was da alles im argen liegt. Glaubt mir, das möchtet ihr gar nicht wissen...da würde euch nur verunsichern.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Sei froh, das es bei Dir so funktioniert.
> Bei dem Wirkstoff Candesartan (nur eines von vielen Beispielen) verhält es sich leider anders.
> Gruß T.



Das es bei einigen Medikamenten zu Lieferengpässen kommt/kommen kann ist nun mal leider der Marktwirtschaft zu Schulden. Die Lagerkosten für "Einzelschicksale" so traurig es klingt sind für Hersteller, Großlager und Apotheken nun mal ein wirtschaftlicher Faktor und nicht immer tragbar. Es gibt aber auch Begrenzungen für die Zulassung von Medikamenten (wie ich feststellen durfte) das Medikament Bupropion welches ich normalerweise von meinem Psychater verschrieben bekomme z.B. hatte hier in Deutschland nur eine zeitliche Zulassung. Das wurde mir einmal in der Apotheke zum Verhängnis, weil die Apothekerin mir dieses Medikament nicht aushändigen konnte dadurch, aber es gibt Medikamente die den selben Wirkstoff haben, also hat mein Arzt mir ein neues Rezept mit Elontril ausgestellt. Das war dann lieferbar ... sogar noch am selben Tag und sogar per Bote der Apotheke zu mir nach Hause.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



AlphaMale schrieb:


> Um bei dem obigen Medikament von Antidepressiva zu bleiben,  Produkte wie zb Mirtazepin hat viele Generika Hersteller, der Markt durch viele Produzenten allzeit gut erreichbar, weil besonders lukrativ, bei anderen sieht es dann ganz anders aus. Leider..


Ich habe eine Erkrankung des ZNS und nehme seit 12 Jahren schon Zyprexa (Wirkstoff: Olanzapin). Wenn das mal nicht verfügbar sein sollte sieht es sehr schlecht aus für mich.
Weil Olanzapin den Appetit steigert und ich dadurch übergewichtig geworden bin [bin auch immer noch in einer leichten SD Unterfunktion (die wurde entfernt), was das Ganze erschwert, aber mehr vom L-Thyroxin darf ich nicht nehmen, das geht aufs Herz] wollte ich andere Medikamente ausprobieren, aber das ist jedes mal schief gegangen.


----------



## Research (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Sei froh, das es bei Dir so funktioniert.
> Bei dem Wirkstoff Candesartan (nur eines von vielen Beispielen) verhält es sich leider anders.
> Gruß T.



Hmm, Rezeptpflichtig.

Candesartan bei medizinfuchs.de
Candesartan - 1 A Pharma 16mg Tabletten (98 ST) Preisvergleich
Candesartan - 1A Pharma(R) 16 mg 98 St - shop-apotheke.com
Alle Größen sofort lieferbar.

Hast du irgendeine Besondere Marke die du brauchst?


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Meine Kasse hat stets die für mich kostenfrei (außer die €5,-) Marke Hexal präferiert. > 2019 nicht mehr Lieferbar > Anfang 2020 das teurere Heumann usw. Meine Apotheke kauft jetzt was sie kriegen kann und auf Vorrat. Warum? 
Aber laut meines Apotheker des Vertrauens, gäbe es sogar Lieferschwierigkeiten bei einigen Grundsubstanzen für die Herstellung von Zytostatika. Was natürlich nicht an die große Glocke gehängt wird. Finde ich echt bitter.
Gruß T.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Ich möchte keine neue Welle von Hamsterkäufern lostreten, aber jeder, der sich ein bisschen mit der Chemie und Biologie auskennt, weiß, wie eine stinknormale Kochsalzlösung jedem Microorganismus bei entsprechender Konzentration stärker zusetzt als die üblichen Desinfektionsmittel, mit denen man normalerweise geizt, weil sie teuer sind. Hände in die Salzlösung rein, 20 Sekunden+ lang halten, dann herausnehmen und mit normalem Wasser abwaschen.


----------



## Research (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*

Viren?
k.A. was ich mal gelernt habe das Viren keine Organismen sind.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Research schrieb:


> Viren?
> k.A. was ich mal gelernt habe das Viren keine Organismen sind.


Viren haben keinen Stoffwechsel ohne einer infizierten Zelle, danach sind sie dann aber "lebendig". Die Definition hängt von Biofuzzies ab. Wichtig ist, dass Kochsalzlösung die RNA/DNA-Hülle vom Virus kaputtmacht und auch den Inhalt dementsprechend. Das Kadaver danach ist nach jeder Definition der Kleingeister tot.


----------



## Adi1 (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Meine Kasse hat stets die für mich kostenfrei (außer die €5,-) Marke Hexal präferiert. > 2019 nicht mehr Lieferbar > Anfang 2020 das teurere Heumann usw. Meine Apotheke kauft jetzt was sie kriegen kann und auf Vorrat. Warum? .



Den Krankenkassen ist es egal,
wo die Medikamente herkommen,
Hauptsache billig. 

Unter Kohl und Schröder war das Allheilmittel die Privatisierung,

und jetzt,

müssen wir halt zahlen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Aha ... richtig Legenden lesen ist nicht dein Ding oder was?


Das Kompliment kann ich direkt zurück geben. Dort steht Fertigarzneimittel, nicht WELCHE Fertigarzneimittel, kapische? Vielleicht produzieren sie dort Mittel gegen Schweißfüße und Haarausfall, weißt du vielleicht was darüber? Erleuchte uns. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die ganzen Standorte die Wirkstoffe zur Herstellung von Fertigarzneimitteln herstellen kannst du dir dann alleine raussuchen!


Netter Versuch. Ich soll also DEINE Behauptungen belegen? Versuchen kann man es ja mal, was?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung


Es liegt daran, dass Krankenkassen nix mehr bezahlen wollen. Warum sollten Pharmauntenehmen dann liefern? Es geht um Gewinn, nicht um das Leben von Patienten.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es liegt daran, dass Krankenkassen nix mehr bezahlen wollen. Warum sollten Pharmauntenehmen dann liefern? Es geht um Gewinn, nicht um das Leben von Patienten.


Dann sollten die mal umdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann sollten die mal umdenken.


Sag den Versicherten, dass die Preise steigen, oder Leistungen gekürzt werden.
Dann finden es die meisten wieder klasse, wenn man Medikamenter aus Indien
 bezieht oder Zahnersatz aus China. 

Übrigens, während China die Coronakrise in den nöchsten Tagen überwunden 
hat und wieder voll fertigen kann und wird, geht das hier jetzt los. Ist doch gut, 
dass unsere Medikamante dann aus China geliefert werden.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sag den Versicherten, dass die Preise steigen, oder Leistungen gekürzt werden.
> Dann finden es die meisten wieder klasse, wenn man Medikamenter aus Indien
> bezieht oder Zahnersatz aus China.


Dann muß der Staat das anders regulieren.



> Übrigens, während China die Coronakrise in den nöchsten Tagen überwunden
> hat und wieder voll fertigen kann und wird, geht das hier jetzt los. Ist doch gut,
> dass unsere Medikamante dann aus China geliefert werden.


Glaubst du ernsthaft das in China so schnell die Coronakrise überwunden ist?
Die hat doch gerade erst angefangen.
Wegen dem wärmeren Klima bald oder was?

Und wenn man schon im Ausland produzieren lässt bitte nicht nur in 1-2 Ländern das können ruhig mehr sein. Dann ist man nicht so abhängig.
Wohin das führt konnte man  ja jetzt wieder sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



RyzA schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft das in China so schnell die Coronakrise überwunden ist?


Es gibt keine Neuinfektionen mehr.  Sie müssen noch dreißigtausend Infizierte abheilen lassen, dann sind sie durch. Dann schließen sie die Grenzen für Personenverkehr und verkaufen wie blöde.


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

*AW: Medikamentenengpässe - eine ernstzunehmende Folge der Globalisierung*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Neuinfektionen mehr.  Sie müssen noch dreißigtausend Infizierte abheilen lassen, dann sind sie durch. Dann schließen sie die Grenzen für Personenverkehr und verkaufen wie blöde.


Naja, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------

